# Threaded dowels



## kiwilynne (Jan 3, 2019)

I'd like to make some toddler toys for xmas but can't seem to find any premade threaded dowels. I don't have a thread box, but could making one be feasible using a threaded insert (e.g. https://www.autotrail.co.nz/shop/fasteners/thread-repair-kitsinserts/champion-3-16in-unc-x-4mm-thread-insert-refills-10pk/)

Or maybe: https://www.hafele.co.nz/en/product/threaded-sleeve-with-m4-internal-thread-steel/000000000000b9c500010023/#SearchParameter=&@QueryTerm=threaded+sleeve&@P.FF.followSearch=9950&PageNumber=1&OriginalPageSize=12&PageSize=12&Position=3&OrigPos=3&ProductListSize=9&PDP=true

I know that routers are also used to make threads but I don't have a router table for my plunge router.

Any useful suggestions welcome!


----------



## HerringImpaired (Mar 13, 2019)

I use the Beall wood threading system. Works well, but A full size router might be cumbersome with it. I use a trim router that works well.

Hardwaretree.com listed a threaded dowel on their site…. 3/4"


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I've tried this but they just don't come out clean. Hardwood is difficult to thread through and softer wood kinda squashes instead of threading much. Haven't been very successful with trying it. It doesn't cost much to try though give it a shot.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I take it you want wooden dowels because threaded steel rod is available everywhere.

what size do you need? I don't remember ever seeing threaded wooden rod. I could make some but shipping to NZ would be out of sight

Cheers, Jim


----------



## kiwilynne (Jan 3, 2019)

> I use the Beall wood threading system. Works well, but A full size router might be cumbersome with it. I use a trim router that works well.
> 
> Hardwaretree.com listed a threaded dowel on their site…. 3/4"
> 
> - HerringImpaired


The shipping would sadly be rather large, thanks though!



> I take it you want wooden dowels because threaded steel rod is available everywhere.
> 
> what size do you need? I don t remember ever seeing threaded wooden rod. I could make some but shipping to NZ would be out of sight
> 
> ...


Hi Jim - yeah, using steel threaded rod for small children won't be feasible. Thanks for the offer, but yes, shipping would be silly expensive. If I'm not able to make one, I can get one from Carbatec here in Auckland:

https://www.carbatec.co.nz/category/1165-wood-thread-boxes


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

I bought a wood threading die for 3/4" threads from Grizzly that can make threaded wooden dowels. They have a matching tap for threaded holes to about 4" deep.









Threading die.

Made a nutcracker out of a piece of scrap 4×4x4 and a chunk of 11/16" dowel (actually 3/4" dowel turned down to 11/16"). Drilled a 1-1/2" hole in one end and then threaded in from the side. The dowel threaded in and it would crush whatever you put in the hole.

If you know someone with a thread cutting metal lathe they can cut any small diameter thread you need.

I've put machine screw threads into various hardwoods from 3/8-16 to 6-32 with good success. Use stainless or 18-8 screws if you don't want bleeding or seizing.


----------



## kiwilynne (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi MadMark,

Yeah I think it will probably just be the way to go! Thanks for the tip on size.


----------



## JPW062 (Nov 24, 2020)

Ouch, I think those tap and dies are a lot more than the ones sold by woodcraft in the US.
I have not used the ones woodcraft makes, but have sold a few and talked to many who have. Beeswax or walnut oil to help cut and they seem to work very well.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Roy Underhill described making taps and dies in one of his books. There's probably an old video of his that covers it. He had (or has) a show called "Woodwrights Shop" on television.


----------



## kiwilynne (Jan 3, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone, much appreciated


----------



## AlanWS (Aug 28, 2008)

For threads less than 1/2" diameter (12 mm) you are best off using a machine screw into threads tapped directly into the wood. If you don't have a tap, file a groove lengthwise into a steel screw, and that works fine. If metal is a problem, nylon screws might work.

For wooden screws, if you have the tap, making a threadbox to use with it is pretty easy. You tap a block, make a clearance hole to it, and site a V-cutter aligned with a threadbox thread. The tap is more metal work. 
Here is a link to a Woodwright's Shop episode mentioned by Loren: 
https://www.pbs.org/video/woodwrights-shop-screw-box-wooden-threads/
I don't know if the link will work in New Zealand.

These work well up to about 1 1/2" (38mm) diameter, but above that it's useful to either be able to cut the threads in multiple passes if you're doing it with a manual cutter, or to use a powered cutting method.


----------

